# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  ذخیره صدا و عکس در دیتابیس اکسس و فراخوانی اونا

## Hadiir.net

http://www.4shared.com/file/45784445..._load_MDB.html

----------


## Diamond242

دوست عزيز توسط دستور open for binary فايل را به صورت باينري باز ميكنيد و سپس با متدهاي append chunk و متد get chunk ميتوانيد از فيلد اطلاعات را بخوانيد و يا بنويسيد البته به يك سورس كد احتياج داري كه كاملا با اين كار مسلط شوي حتما سرچ كن و پيدا كن الان در دسترس ندارم چون منزل نيستم  .

----------


## asyasyasy

سلام
ميدونم يه روش فني داره ولي هر چي جستجو كردم پيدا نكردم
در اخر من ادرس اين فايل ها رو در فيلد ذخيره كردم و اجرا كردم
خيلي هم جالب شد
ولي روش فني اون استفاده از او ال اي هست
موفق باشيد
باي

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام
دو مثال رو ببينيد
در اين مثالها فايل تصويري بصورت بيت به بيت در فيلد ديتا بيس قرار مي گيره

ببخشيد ، انگار فايل ضميمه زيادي بزرگ بود از اينجا دريافت كنيد
http://rapidshare.com/files/243239669/PicInDb.zip

----------

